# Browser inkompatiblität des Applet oder anderer Fehler?



## outbreaker (3. Feb 2008)

Hallo

ich habe ein applet welches über php Datein mit einer Datenbank kommuniziert. Das Applet funktioniert im Firefox, IE ohne Problem aber im Opera-Browser funktioniert es nicht.

Ich kommuniziere so mit den php Datein:


```
URL url = new URL(SettingsS.getInstanz().getMyHost()+"checkData.php");
PhpPostConnect con = new PhpPostConnect(url);
con.send("user=" +
                SettingsS.getInstanz().getUser() +
                "&password=" +
                SettingsS.getInstanz().getPassword() +
                "&codew=" +
                SettingsS.getInstanz().getCodew());
String read = con.read();
```

in der php Datei kommen die Variablenwerte aber nicht an! jedenfalls mit dem Opera.

Ich benutze die folgende Klasse als Schnittstelle


```
package GUI;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.OutputStream;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
 
/**
* PhpPostConnect.java
* This class can represant a connection to an PHP-Site
* to send the side data via "POST" and get Data from
* the side which will be written by side with "echo"
* @author sparrow
*/

public class PhpPostConnect {

	/** Contains the URL to the PHP-Script */
    private URL sitepath;

    /** The Connection to the URL */
    private URLConnection con;

    /**
     * Empty construct, you must set the URL of the
     * target before you start to send and read data
     */
    public PhpPostConnect() 
    {
    }

    /**
     * Construct which also define the targed URL
     * @param sitepath The URL to the target PHP-Script
     */
    public PhpPostConnect(URL sitepath) {
        this.sitepath = sitepath;
    }
   
    /**
     * Set the URL to the target PHP-Script
     * @param sitepath The URL to the target PHP-Script
     */
    public void setSitePath(URL sitepath) {
        this.sitepath = sitepath;
    }
   
    /**
     * To get the target-URL
     * @return The URL to the target PHP-Script
     */
    public URL getSitePath() {
        return this.sitepath;
    }
   
    /**
     * Sending data to the target-URL
     * @param data The data which should be send
     * @throws IOException
     */
    public void send(String data) throws IOException {
        if (con == null) {
            con = sitepath.openConnection();
        }
        if (con.getDoOutput() == false) {
            con.setDoOutput(true);
        }
        OutputStream out = con.getOutputStream();
        out.write(data.getBytes());
        out.flush();
    }
   
    /**
     * Reading incoming data from the target-URL
     * @return The incoming data
     * @throws IOException
     */
    public String read() throws IOException {
        if (con == null) {
            con = sitepath.openConnection();
        }
        InputStream in = con.getInputStream();
        int c = 0;
        StringBuffer incoming = new StringBuffer();
        while (c >= 0) {
            c = in.read();
            incoming.append((char) c);
        }
        return incoming.toString();
    }
}
```

Kann mir einer sagen wo der Fehler liegen könnte??

Danke


----------



## masta // thomas (3. Feb 2008)

outbreaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...welches über php Datein mit einer Datenbank kommuniziert.



Schau dir mal jPMdbc an, das hat Alex hier aus dem Forum gemacht - könnte vielleicht viel Arbeit ersparen.

Zu der Browserkompatibilität kann ich dir leider nichts sagen..


----------



## outbreaker (4. Feb 2008)

wie gesagt es funktioniert ja alles soweit nur im Opera Browser gibts Probleme
und das Projekt ist doch sehr umfangreich um es jetzt umzustellen auf jPMdbc


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

Gibts Ausgaben auf der Java-Console?


----------



## outbreaker (4. Feb 2008)

Nein es gibt keine Exception oder so

ich übergeben ja Variablen an das php Script aber diese kommen beim script nicht an! 
habe mir dann mal vom Script die empfangen Werte zurückgeben lassen und da gab es keine Werte.
Baue in dem Scipt eine SQL Abfrage zusammen und da wo die Variablen Werte stehen sollten ist einfach nichts.

dadurch funktioniert das Script nicht richtig und die Rückgabe an das Applet ist fehlerhaft woraufhin mein Programm nicht weiterarbeiten kann

Das ist aber nur mit Opera so!

verstehe es nicht  ???:L


----------

